# Virtual Box e Rete Nat

## Scen

Siorre e siorri, abbiamo un nuovo concorrente nel mondo della virtualizzazione:

```

* app-emulation/virtualbox

     Available versions:  [M]9999

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Softwarefamily of powerful x86 virtualization

```

Articolo su Punto-Informatico

Homepage

Sembra promettere bene  :Cool: 

----------

## noice

ho letto questa notizia qualche giorno fa' in questo link

 :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *noice wrote:*   

> ho letto questa notizia qualche giorno fa' in questo link
> 
> 

 

Qualche giorno fa è eccessivo, quel post è di ieri e la notizia ufficiale è del 15.

Resta il fatto che si tratta di una cosa molto interessante, soprattutto visti i problemi di qemu con gcc 4  :Crying or Very sad: 

Appena posso la provo.

----------

## noice

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *noice wrote:*   ho letto questa notizia qualche giorno fa' in questo link
> 
>  
> 
> Qualche giorno fa è eccessivo, quel post è di ieri e la notizia ufficiale è del 15.
> ...

 

mi sto rincitrullendo  :Embarassed: 

----------

## codadilupo

http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?id=1851183&r=PI

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads

 :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

Ma nun ce credo! ho fatto una ricerca su "tutto il forum" e l'unico risultato che mi è apparso è questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-532180-highlight-virtualbox.html

A sapere che c'era già il thread, avrei evitato di aprirne un'altro  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

Mi sono dilettato con lo split & merge visto che di quest'applicazione se ne parlava in più thread.

Ricordo che usare la funzione "search" non rende ciechi ma contribuisce a diminuire l'entropia planetaria.

Ricordo che scrivere dei post chiari non porta alla schizzofrenia ma aiuta chi fa uso della funzione di ricerca (e quindi é un contributo alla diminuzione dell'entropia planetaria).

----------

## Scen

Avevo accodato il mio messaggio al topic già esistente [OT] Applicazioni che non ricevono abbastanza pubblicitá per non aprire un nuovo topic  :Rolling Eyes:  , però a questo punto penso che vista la rilevanza di questo software sia necessaria un discussione a sè stante  :Wink: 

Tornando a VirtualBox, per ora ho provato solamente la 1.3.2 per Windows (... workstation di lavoro ...   :Razz:  ... ma in dual boot con Gentuzza bedda  :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil:  ), e mi sembra più affamata di risorse rispetto a QEMU 0.8.2 (provato su Pentium4 3GHz + 512MB RAM, mi sa che la RAM è pochina, difati swappava alla grande), però l'interfaccia utente è qualcosa di spettacolare  :Smile: 

Inoltre non crea interfacce di rete come VMware Player, e il NAT Guest->Host funziona perfettamente.

Voto: 8  :Razz: 

Speriamo che il progetto progredisca sempre di più!  :Cool: 

----------

## drizztbsd

l'ho provata stamattina, è sicuramente molto meglio di qemu come velocità di emulazione ed è similare a quella ottenibile con vmware/parallels.

l'unica "pecca" che ho riscontrato è che alcune features che mi farebbero comodo (shared folders, usb) ci sono solo nella versione chiusa

----------

## randomaze

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> l'ho provata stamattina, è sicuramente molto meglio di qemu come velocità di emulazione ed è similare a quella ottenibile con vmware/parallels.

 

Hai fatto andare Gentoo o FreeBSD?

----------

## drizztbsd

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   l'ho provata stamattina, è sicuramente molto meglio di qemu come velocità di emulazione ed è similare a quella ottenibile con vmware/parallels. 
> 
> Hai fatto andare Gentoo o FreeBSD?

 

Ho installato Windows XP sotto Gentoo/Linux (Linux janeway 2.6.19-gentoo-r1 #1 Tue Dec 5 15:58:35 CET 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux)

----------

## GiRa

Il problema è che da quel che ho capito vuole più risorse di vmware che, da me, è veramente leggera.

Per quanto riguarda le feature mancanti nella versione open dall'alto dicono che verranno implementate prossimamente.

@Mods: ho fatto un ricerca oggi pomeriggo "virtualbox" e non ho trovato nulla  :Smile: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

wow quasi quasi lo provo.... vediamo che ne esce fuori  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

ho splittato la discussione sulla ricerca

----------

## Luca89

Ha solo un piccolo difetto...Qt  :Twisted Evil: 

(non ho nulla contro le qt, ma uso un sistema basato su gtk e non mi va di installarle solo per un pacchetto)

----------

## Kernel78

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ha solo un piccolo difetto...Qt 
> 
> (non ho nulla contro le qt, ma uso un sistema basato su gtk e non mi va di installarle solo per un pacchetto)

 

Allora cogli la palla al balzo, elimina le gtk e installa tutto il sistema basato sulle qt  :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ha solo un piccolo difetto...Qt 
> 
> (non ho nulla contro le qt, ma uso un sistema basato su gtk e non mi va di installarle solo per un pacchetto)

 

stesso tuo problema, ma le qt da sole non fanno male (le uso per lyx).

Sarebbe stato un problema diverso se si fosse basato sugli N^n pacchetti di kde.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## topper_harley

Succede solo a me?

```

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/virtualbox-9999/work/virtualbox-9999 ...

Error: VBox base path contains invalid characters!

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  virtualbox-9999.ebuild, line 34:   Called die

!!! configure failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## thewally

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Succede solo a me?
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> Source unpacked.
> ...

 

No topper   :Crying or Very sad: 

Qualcuno ha soluzioni in proposito?

Grazie   :Very Happy: 

P.S. : Vi prego ditemi qualcosa perché ne ho le tasche piene di vmware   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Scen

C'è un piccolo errore nel configure script:

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.emulators.virtualbox.devel/19

```

--- configure   2007-01-21 00:59:12.000000000 +0900

+++ configure   2007-01-21 00:47:00.000000000 +0900

 <at>  <at>  -65,7 +65,7  <at>  <at> 

 ENV="env.sh"

 BUILD_TYPE="release"

 ## todo: These are the chars that ar can deal with in mri mode: [A-Za-z0-9/\\$:.\-\_]

-INVALID_CHARS="[^A-Za-z0-9/\\$:.\-_]"

+INVALID_CHARS="[^A-Za-z0-9/\\$:._-]"

 if (cd $(dirname $0); pwd)|grep -q "$INVALID_CHARS"; then

   echo "Error: VBox base path contains invalid characters!"

```

Fino a che non lo sistemano nel repository subversion, conviene fare l'unpack dell'ebuild, modificare il file, e fare il compile dell'ebuild.

```

ebuild /usr/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox/virtualbox-9999.ebuild unpack

< modificare il configure script >

ebuild /usr/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox/virtualbox-9999.ebuild compile

ebuild /usr/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox/virtualbox-9999.ebuild install

ebuild /usr/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox/virtualbox-9999.ebuild qmerge

```

----------

## thewally

Grazie mille scen, ottimo lavoro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## topper_harley

Sembra che il problema sia risolto  :Smile: 

----------

## fejfbo

Ma qual'è il comando per lanciarlo???

----------

## Kernel78

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Ma qual'è il comando per lanciarlo???

 

Io l'ho scoperto con 

```
equery files virtualbox | grep bin
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## fejfbo

Io ho trovato un "virtualbox" sotto /usr/bin, ma quando lo lancio mi da un errore su una porta Com (mi sembra, perdonatemi ma ora sono a lavoro e non ho sotto mano la gentoo) dopodichè va in segmentation fault

----------

## luigi.malago

Io per lanciarlo attualmente su una shell non di root lancio

```

vboxsvc

```

mentre su un'altra

```

virtualbox

```

in attesa di decidere se far partire il server sempre ad ogniavvio, e aggiungre nel menu di gnome una entry per virtualbox.

ho dovuto caricare ovviamente prima il modulo vboxdrv con modprobe e dare i permessi di utilizzo del modulo all'utente 

```
chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv

```

anche se credo che come indicato nella guida si possa risolvere creado un gruppo di utenti di virtualbox che puà usare il modulo e settando l'appartenenza degli utenti abiitati ad usare virtualbox a questo gruppo.

Luigi

----------

## fejfbo

Ok, grazie a voi almeno sono riuscito a farlo partire.

Ora un altro piccolo   :Embarassed:  problemino!

Quando creo la macchina virtuale, al momento di farla partire mi dice "VirtualBox kernel drive not accessible"   :Confused: 

----------

## luigi.malago

hai caricato il modulo?

hai settato i permessi per il modulo?

quell'errore a me capitava prima di dare i permessi al modulo...

Luigi

----------

## fejfbo

Risolto, grazie.

Esiste un modo per caricare vboxsvc in automatico senza dover per forza tenere aperto un terminale?

----------

## luigi.malago

se intendi far partire il server solo prima di lanciare il client ci stavo pensando anche io.. 

ho provato con

```
vboxsvc && virtualbox
```

ma non va.. altrimenti puoi farlo partire con gentoo ad ogni avvio.. e poi lanciare quando ti serve il client

questo è più che fattibile. bisognerebbe capire quante risorse consuma il server per valutare la scelta migliore.

LuigiLast edited by luigi.malago on Mon Jan 29, 2007 6:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fejfbo

Da quanto ho visto non occupa molta memoria quel processo.

Però sono ancora qui con una domandina. Le estensioni (che dovrebbero essere presenti nel file "vboxguestadditions.iso") dove ca**o sono???

----------

## comio

Domandina... l'hw viene virtualizzato emulando, oppure permettendo al guest di vedere lo stesso hw fisico?

ciao

----------

## fejfbo

Emulando, più o meno lo stesso di VmWare

----------

## Onip

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Esiste un modo per caricare vboxsvc in automatico senza dover per forza tenere aperto un terminale?

 

```

#!/bin/bash

vboxsvc &

sleep 5

virtualbox

```

Potrebbe funzionare? Lo sleep potrebbe anche non essere necessario, io non ho virtualbox installato per cui non posso provare.

----------

## fejfbo

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Però sono ancora qui con una domandina. Le estensioni (che dovrebbero essere presenti nel file "vboxguestadditions.iso") dove ca**o sono???

 

up

----------

## mouser

Per il lancio di virtualbox, ho ripreso lo script di Onip ed ho cercato di mettere un minimo di gestione.

Personalmente lancio il modulo vboxdrv direttamente all'avvio, comunque questo script si occupa di checkare se è stato lanciato o meno.

Premetto che bisogna avere sudo configurato per poter eseguire senza password con l'utente/gli utenti che useranno questo script, i comandi modprobe e chmod (scelta peraltro abbastanza discutibile se si è su una macchina non sicura o di cui bisogna mantenere assoluta sicurezza):

/usr/bin/vbox

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# Launching all need by VirtualBox

# Check if module is loaded

MOD="`lsmod | grep vboxdrv`"

if [ ${#MOD} -eq 0 ]; then

        sudo modprobe vboxdrv 2> /dev/null > /dev/null

        if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

                echo "Error during 'vboxdrv' module loading!!"

                exit 1

        fi

fi

# Modify device permissions

sudo chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv 2> /dev/null > /dev/null

if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

        echo "Error during change permission of '/dev/vboxdrv' device!!"

        exit 2

fi

# Check if user process are already launched

PROCESS="`ps aux | grep mouser | grep -i virtual | grep -v grep`"

if [ ${#PROCESS} -eq 0 ]; then

        vboxsvc & 2> /dev/null > /dev/null

        if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

                echo "Error during launch of 'vboxsvc' process with user `whoami`"

                exit 2

        fi

        sleep 3

fi

# Launching VirtalBox

virtualbox &
```

Ovviamente ricordatevi di dargli le permission di esecuzione

```
# chmod +x /usr/bin/vbox
```

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Ciao,

premetto che non ho provato ancora vbox, ma ho necessità di un emulatore "stabile" e affidabile, me lo consgiliate spassionatamente o credete che sia ancora meglio fare leva su qemu vista la giovane età del neonato?

Lo chiedo in particolare a chi li ha provati entrambi...

Grazie...

----------

## drizztbsd

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> premetto che non ho provato ancora vbox, ma ho necessità di un emulatore "stabile" e affidabile, me lo consgiliate spassionatamente o credete che sia ancora meglio fare leva su qemu vista la giovane età del neonato?
> 
> Lo chiedo in particolare a chi li ha provati entrambi...
> ...

 

qemu con gcc 4.1.1 va di merda, direi che l'unico open che funziona è virtualbox

----------

## skypjack

Beh... Breve e chiaro... Capito il messaggio...

----------

## X-Drum

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> qemu con gcc 4.1.1 va di merda, direi che l'unico open che funziona è virtualbox

 

quoto appieno a parte le mancanze che ha già sottolineato Drizzt questo emu mi sta dando grandi soddisfazioni,

una nota al momento sto cercando di farlo andare su amd64, li ci sono ancora un po di bug che ne precludono

il funzionamento (su x86 va benissimo direi, ho provato diverse revisioni)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> li ci sono ancora un po di bug che ne precludono il funzionamento

 Io sto rilevando un fastidioso bug... Ogni volta che provo ad installare freebsd 6.2 mi dà errori di pagefault, la VM si blocca e si riavvia... E' capitato anche a voi installando o usando altri OS ?

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   li ci sono ancora un po di bug che ne precludono il funzionamento Io sto rilevando un fastidioso bug... Ogni volta che provo ad installare freebsd 6.2 mi dà errori di pagefault, la VM si blocca e si riavvia... E' capitato anche a voi installando o usando altri OS ?

 

no, ho provato schifoXP,penosoVista,Gentoox86 tutto ok

freebsd non ho ancora avuto il tempo di provarlo purtroppo..

se hai problemi cosi grossi prova a ricompilare vbox partendo da un'altra

revisione, la 410 dovrebbe andare (anche la 462), magari è cambiato

qualcosa

----------

## Bionicle

Io avevo riscontrato problemi durante l''installazione di XP si fermava a metà installazione. Per risolvere questo problema ho dovuto aumentare la RAM concessa a virtualbox da 100 ad almeno 200Mb.

Domanda: é possibile ridimensionare un HD virtuale dopo l'installazione? se si come ?

Grazie

P.S. Sono molto contento di questo programma peccato che con 512Mb di ram é un pò lentino il tutto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> magari è cambiato qualcosa

 ricompilo ogni giorno sperando di imbroccare la release buona  :Wink: 

Se avete consigli, fatevi avanti!

----------

## fejfbo

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Io avevo riscontrato problemi durante l''installazione di XP si fermava a metà installazione. Per risolvere questo problema ho dovuto aumentare la RAM concessa a virtualbox da 100 ad almeno 200Mb.

 

100 MB per Windows Xp sono un po' pochini, questo non è un bug ma una richiesta di XP

----------

## fejfbo

```
* Preparing vboxdrv module

/var/tmp/portage/virtualbox-9999/work/virtualbox-9999/kBuild/gnumake-header.kmk:33: kBuild: Using vanilla GNU make isn't safe for anything but kBuild bootstrapping!

Config.kmk:67: *** You must update kBuild!.  Stop.

```

Ma che succede, ho tutti io i problemi con questo pacchetto??

Come si aggiorna kbuild???   :Embarassed: 

----------

## skypjack

Ma nessuno ha avuto problemi con xalan-c? A me non si vuole compilare...

Volevo provare virtualbox...  :Crying or Very sad: 

[EDIT] Allego quanto di più utile...

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-libs/xalan-c-1.10.0 to /

 * Xalan-C_1_10_0-src.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Xalan-C_1_10_0-src.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Xalan-C_1_10_0-src.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Xalan-C_1_10_0-src.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Xalan-C_1_10_0-src.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking Xalan-C_1_10_0-src.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Xalan-C_1_10_0-src.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/xalan-c-1.10.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/xalan-c-1.10.0/work/xml-xalan/c ...

getopt: l'opzione richiede un argomento -- C

Generating makefiles with the following options ...

Platform: linux

C Compiler: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

C++ Compiler: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

Extra compile options: 

Extra link options: 

Transcoder: default

Localization system: inmem

Locale: en_US

Thread option: 

bitsToBuild option: 32

Extra configure options:  --prefix=/usr

Debug is OFF

I do not recognize the C++ compiler 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++'. Continuing anyway ...

checking for gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking for autoconf... autoconf

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for floor in -lm... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for mbstowcs... yes

checking if mbstowcs can count only... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile.incl

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/xalanc/Makefile

config.status: creating src/xalanc/Utils/Makefile

config.status: creating src/xalanc/Utils/MsgCreator/Makefile

config.status: creating src/xalanc/Utils/XalanMsgLib/Makefile

config.status: creating samples/Makefile

config.status: creating Tests/Makefile

If the result of the above commands look OK to you, go to the directory

/var/tmp/portage/xalan-c-1.10.0/work/xml-xalan/c and type "gmake" or "make" to make the XALAN-C system.

Note: You must use GNU make to use the Xalan Makefile.

/usr/portage/dev-libs/xalan-c/xalan-c-1.10.0.ebuild: line 45: --libdir=/usr/lib: No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/xalan-c-1.10.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  xalan-c-1.10.0.ebuild, line 45:   Called die

!!! configure failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Direi che l'errore è qua:

```
Note: You must use GNU make to use the Xalan Makefile.

/usr/portage/dev-libs/xalan-c/xalan-c-1.10.0.ebuild: line 45: --libdir=/usr/lib: No such file or directory

```

Ma come posso risolvere?

----------

## skypjack

Ok, bastava una risposta.

Per chi ha avuto lo stesso problema, bug segnalato su:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165168

Dove si può leggere: "fixed, sorry for the inconvenience"

Sembra risolto, domattina provo. Intanto, vado a letto con le dita incrociate...

[EDIT]: Ok, virtualbox sembra in dirittura di arrivo, sta compilando e confermo il funzionamento di xalan-c. Grazie per l'aiuto...

----------

## skypjack

A qualcuno da lo stesso problema che ho io a installare WinXP?

In pratica, mi fa l'installazione correttamente ma poi, quando si riavvia per completarla, entra in un loop infinito per cui, come parte la schermata per completare, si riavvia di nuovo e via dicendo...

Sapete come posso risolvere?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Una pagina che m  è stata consigliata dai devel di vbox

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Guest_OSes

Dalla quale si evince... che c'è ancora qualche lavoretto da fare, ma il progetto promette assai bene   :Wink: 

----------

## fejfbo

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * Preparing vboxdrv module
> 
> ...

 

Aiuto per favore   :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

e che dire di:

```
$ cd /opt/Virtualbox/

$ ./vditool DD ~/haiku.vdi ~/haiku.image

./vditool: error while loading shared libraries: VBoxDD.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

$ ls -l VBoxDD.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1583194  6 feb 02:48 VBoxDD.so

$ ./VBoxBFE 

./VBoxBFE: error while loading shared libraries: VBoxRT.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

$ ls -l VBoxRT.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 976534  6 feb 02:48 VBoxRT.so
```

(PS anche da root da gli stessi problemi)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> e che dire di:
> 
> (PS anche da root da gli stessi problemi)

  Usando l'interfaccia grafica dà gli stessi problemi, riporta gli  stessi errori ?

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   e che dire di:
> 
> (PS anche da root da gli stessi problemi)  Usando l'interfaccia grafica dà gli stessi problemi, riporta gli  stessi errori ?

 

sinceramente non so dove trovare quei comandi nell'interfaccia grafica...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

 *Peach wrote:*   

> e che dire di:
> 
> ```
> $ cd /opt/Virtualbox/
> 
> ...

 

la stanchezza.... ho risolto:

basta lanciare i comandi premettendo al comando: 

```
$ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. ./<command>
```

----------

## skypjack

Qualcuno ha commenti su virtualbox, adesso che lo avete provato?

Io, personalmente, sono un pò deluso, ma credo che sia perchè mi aspettavo troppo da un emulatore...

----------

## Peach

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha commenti su virtualbox, adesso che lo avete provato?
> 
> Io, personalmente, sono un pò deluso, ma credo che sia perchè mi aspettavo troppo da un emulatore...

 

tentando di far bootare Haiku, prima ho avuto un segfault e poi un hardfreeze....  :Cool: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha commenti su virtualbox, adesso che lo avete provato?
> 
> Io, personalmente, sono un pò deluso, ma credo che sia perchè mi aspettavo troppo da un emulatore...

 Ione son rimasto stra contento: boota di tutto, ha una GUI immediata, può esser usato pure via shell. Ok, qualche guest os non gira ancora, ma il tempo  porrà fine a tali problemi, spero. Il vero non plus ultra sarebbe che leggesse i vmdk di vmware. Lì si che sarebbe guerra aperta.

----------

## ercoppa

Da ancora problemi per chi è su amd64? Se si che tipo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Da ancora problemi per chi è su amd64? Se si che tipo?  

 

Niente di che ... stando alle FAQ del suo sito *Quote:*   

> VirtualBox does not yet support 64-bit hosts.

 (l'enfasi è loro)

----------

## X-Drum

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Da ancora problemi per chi è su amd64? Se si che tipo?  

 

del tipo che riesco a compilarlo senza problemi ma:

- il modulo del kernel vbodrv al momento su amd64 da problemi con nmi_watchdog

  (si puo aggirare avviando i kernel disabilitandolo)

- il frontend SDL va immediatamente in segfault quando si tenta di avviare un'emulazione

ho provato di tutto in questi giorni: patch, differenti revisioni, differenti kernel ma nulla da

fare non c'è al momento una soluzione che regga

----------

## Kernel78

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *ercoppa wrote:*   Da ancora problemi per chi è su amd64? Se si che tipo?   
> 
> del tipo che riesco a compilarlo senza problemi ma:
> 
> - il modulo del kernel vbodrv al momento su amd64 da problemi con nmi_watchdog
> ...

 

Butto li una motivazione: non è che hai questi problemi perché anche sul sito dicono che non sono ancora supportati gli host a 64 bit ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Butto li una motivazione: non è che hai questi problemi perché anche sul sito dicono che non sono ancora supportati gli host a 64 bit ? 

 

non comprendo questo tuo commento

sul sito possono dire quello che vogliono io seguo la ML che di sicuro è piu' aggiornata del sito,

stiamo parlando di un programma di cui è disponibile solo una sola release binaria,

e nessuna snapshot ovviamente tutto quello che ho detto è riferito alla versione svn sulla

quale stanno lavorando per portare anche per architetture a 64 bit.

io non mi non sto chiedendo perche' non vada sotto amd64

sto elencando i problemi presenti per amd64 e cosa ho cercato

di fare per risolverli (se cerchi in rete troverai anche contributi di altra gente)

che al momento non forniscano ufficialmente supporto per architetture a 64 bit lo sapevo

----------

## ercoppa

Grazie per le delucidazioni Kernel78 & X-Drum, aspetterò* nel provare questo sw, di cui si parla molto bene 

*anche se mi frulla in testa di installare gentoo a 32bit (ovviamente non lo faccio solo per provare virtualbox).

----------

## X-Drum

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Grazie per le delucidazioni Kernel78 & X-Drum, aspetterò* nel provare questo sw, di cui si parla molto bene

 

già purtroppo ti capisco, pur essendo anche in possesso di una macchina a 32 bit (laptop)

lavoro con le emulazioni più che altro sul fisso che è un amd64....

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> *anche se mi frulla in testa di installare gentoo a 32bit (ovviamente non lo faccio solo per provare virtualbox).

 

qui vado un po ot ma faccio solo un'osservazione: il porting per amd64 non è affatto male, ci sono pochissimi problemi o seccature

(firefox a 32 bit per flash, mplayerplug-in,virtualbox) comunque superabili, in ogni caso la scelta spetta a te!

ciao

*controlla comunque questo 3d, se riesco a venirne a capo/scopro qualcosa posterò immediatamente

----------

## fejfbo

A me la compilazione fallisce.

L'unica cosa che sono riuscito a capire è che non viene creata la directory

```
/var/tmp/portage/virtualbox-9999/work/virtualbox-9999/out/linux.x86/release/bin/src/
```

ma non capisco il motivo visto che sul portatile ho compilato senza problemi, notando che viene creata senza problemi.

----------

## X-Drum

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> A me la compilazione fallisce.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ma non capisco il motivo visto che sul portatile ho compilato senza problemi, notando che viene creata senza problemi.

 

su che architettura stai compilando?

----------

## fejfbo

Su x86 stabile stabile! 

Preciso che 2 giorni prima l'ho installato sul portatile (sempre x86) e non ha dato il minimo problema!

Facendo una prova, se ricompilo sul portatile quella directory viene creata senza problemi

----------

## X-Drum

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Su x86 stabile stabile! 
> 
> Preciso che 2 giorni prima l'ho installato sul portatile (sempre x86) e non ha dato il minimo problema!
> 
> Facendo una prova, se ricompilo sul portatile quella directory viene creata senza problemi

 

ah ok allora ho capito: essendo un live ebuild non c'è garanzia che ogni singola revisione possa funzionare, 

per aggirare il problema devi compilare la medesima revisione che hai compilato sul laptop, quindi:

-controlla la data dell'ermersione sul laptop e fai un checkout via svn con quella data

-oppure ricompila adesso, magari è disponibile una nuova revisione che funziona

di solito gli sviluppatori evitano i live ebuild per questo motivo, ma quando per un programma

non sono disponibili release questo è l'unico modo che hanno per testare il programma

(ovviamente si preferiscono sempre i sorgenti ai binari)

----------

## fejfbo

Ora non funziona di certo perchè ho compilato circa un'ora fa.

Sul portatile per fare un prova ho ricompilato anche lì circa un'ora fa, e funziona tutto bene, per cui sul portatile (penso) vedrò solo l'ora dell'ultima compilazione.

Quello che mi lascia perplesso è che sul portatile appunto non fallisce mai!

----------

## X-Drum

*update* finalmente!!!!

la revisione 806 funziona su amd64!!!!

la sto utilizzando proprio in questo momento  :Very Happy: 

c'è solo il solito problema con nmi_watchdog ma non è un grosso problema

happy

----------

## fejfbo

Attenderò fiducioso anche io tra qualche sync futura se riuscirò a compilarlo   :Sad: 

----------

## ercoppa

Ecco da x86, ho prvato virtualbox, beh sono rimasto positivamente sorpreso. Finora ho provata qualche live, mezzo installato fedora e xp, nessun problema serio riscontrato. Vorre però sapere come far vedere unità USB, oppure un modo per poter traferire file dal mio sistema alla VM e viceversa.

P.s. mi sembra che vada meglio di vmware (l'ho provato in passato un po), ma non un esperto

----------

## Luca89

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> oppure un modo per poter traferire file dal mio sistema alla VM e viceversa.

 

Samba dovrebbe essere la migliore soluzione, ci vogliono 2 secondi per configurarlo.

----------

## X-Drum

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> *update* finalmente!!!!
> 
> la revisione 806 funziona su amd64!!!!
> 
> la sto utilizzando proprio in questo momento 
> ...

 

mi riquoto,

purtroppo su amd64 è presente un bug abbastanza grave: hard reset della macchina 

(totalmente random) durante i normale utilizzo di virtualbox.

Ho chiesto agli sviluppatori di virtualbox che hanno confermato :X

----------

## Scen

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> mi riquoto,
> 
> purtroppo su amd64 è presente un bug abbastanza grave: hard reset della macchina 
> 
> (totalmente random) durante i normale utilizzo di virtualbox.
> ...

 

Buono a sapersi, a questo punto aspetto ancora prima di utilizzarlo sulla mia Gentuzza AMD64 casalinga  :Razz: 

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho chiesto agli sviluppatori di virtualbox che hanno confermato :X

 

Ho l'impressione (anche dai vari post di questa discussione) che lo sviluppo di VirtualBox prosegua a ritmi serrati, e che gli sviluppatori siano molto "reattivi" nei confronti della comunità  :Confused: 

Bravi bravi  :Cool: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ho l'impressione (anche dai vari post di questa discussione) che lo sviluppo di VirtualBox prosegua a ritmi serrati, e che gli sviluppatori siano molto "reattivi" nei confronti della comunità 
> 
> Bravi bravi 

 

si confermo: sono molto disponibili inoltre a breve dovrebbe essere rilasciata una nuova versione,

per quanto riguarda il bug di cui sopra per amd64 mi hanno assicurato che stanno lavorando

per risolverlo (anche se a loro dire stanno incontrando difficoltà nell'isolarlo)

----------

## Kernel78

Peccato. dopo il tuo annuncio avevo provato a compilarla con successo sulla mia amd64 ma non ho ancora avuto tempo per provarla e questa notizia mi rattrista un po'  :Crying or Very sad: 

Speriamo che riescano a sistemarlo presto.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Peccato. dopo il tuo annuncio avevo provato a compilarla con successo sulla mia amd64 ma non ho ancora avuto tempo per provarla e questa notizia mi rattrista un po' 
> 
> Speriamo che riescano a sistemarlo presto.

 

buone notizie sto usando da stamattina la revisione 974

tutto sembra andare bene, la macchina non si è (ancora) riavviata eseguendo

operazioni che precedentemente mandavano il tutto in hard reset senza passare dal via!

che abbiano fixato il problema? continuo a testare (su amd64 ovviamente)

----------

## Kernel78

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Peccato. dopo il tuo annuncio avevo provato a compilarla con successo sulla mia amd64 ma non ho ancora avuto tempo per provarla e questa notizia mi rattrista un po' 
> 
> Speriamo che riescano a sistemarlo presto. 
> 
> buone notizie sto usando da stamattina la revisione 974
> ...

 

Scusa ma non ho idea di cosa sia un hard reset ...

Della macchina virtuale o di quella fisica ?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non ho idea di cosa sia un hard reset ...
> 
> Della macchina virtuale o di quella fisica ?

 

lo avevo scritto qualche post fa, sebbene era possibile compilare virtualbox su amd64

già qualche tempo fa (con revisioni 8xx) una volta avviato, durante l'emulazione

la macchina (reale non il guest os) si riavviava inaspettatamente!

mi era successo parecchie volte, adesso questo non accade piu

ho chiesto agli sviluppatori di virtualbox conferma ed il bug è stato finalmente risolto!

----------

## Kernel78

Fino a inizio marzo virtualbox su amd64 mi bloccava completamente il sistema, nemmeno i magic sysrq mi hanno salvato e ho dovuto riavviare (il raid si è addirittura dovuto ricostruire) quindi ho sospeso le prove.

X-Drum, tu che sai mi potresti dire a che punto è l'usabilità su amd64 (sempre che tu stia ancora seguendo lo sviluppo) ?

da ancora problemi con nmi_watchdog ?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Fino a inizio marzo virtualbox su amd64 mi bloccava completamente il sistema, nemmeno i magic sysrq mi hanno salvato e ho dovuto riavviare (il raid si è addirittura dovuto ricostruire) quindi ho sospeso le prove.
> 
> X-Drum, tu che sai mi potresti dire a che punto è l'usabilità su amd64 (sempre che tu stia ancora seguendo lo sviluppo) ?
> 
> da ancora problemi con nmi_watchdog ?

 

ciao, si uso appunto la versione svn su amd64 sempre con nmi_watchdog purtroppo,

la quale è abbastanza stabile: non ho piu' avuto a che fare con hard resets,

ed al momento ho 3 vm che funziona correttamente:

-gentoo x86

-M$ xp

-M$ vista

nella nuova release ufficiale disponibile prossimamente (non so quando purtroppo)

il supporto per amd64 dovrebbe divenire ufficiale e magari dovrebbero sparire

questi bug, al momento infatti si stanno concentrando sulla risuluzione di questi

ed altri problemi, per stabilizzare vbox il pui' possibile piuttosto che introdurre

nuove features..

Speriamo bene!

----------

## Kernel78

ok, allora mi accingo a fare un'altra prova, solo una domanda:

per il problema del nmi_watchdog devo per forza disabilitarlo nel kernel o ci sono altre strade ?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> ok, allora mi accingo a fare un'altra prova, solo una domanda:
> 
> per il problema del nmi_watchdog devo per forza disabilitarlo nel kernel o ci sono altre strade ?

 

purtroppo l'unica soluzione possibile al momento è quella di disabilitarlo a boot time, passando

il parametro 

```
nmi_watchdog=0
```

 al boot loader :\

----------

## X-Drum

update!

sono riuscito ad bootare FreeSbie e sto installando gentoo-freeBSD su virtualbox!

pare che abbiano fixato il famoso bug, questo a partire dalla revisione svn (1954)

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> pare che abbiano fixato il famoso bug, questo a partire dalla revisione svn (1954)
> 
> 

 

Provando a ragionare per assurdo supponiamo che io non mi ricordi assolutamente quale revisione abbia installato, c'è modo di saperlo o faccio prima a ricompilarmi virtualbox ?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Provando a ragionare per assurdo supponiamo che io non mi ricordi assolutamente quale revisione abbia installato, c'è modo di saperlo o faccio prima a ricompilarmi virtualbox ?

 

uhm si, la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è:

```
cd /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/virtualbox/trunk/ && svn info | grep -i rev
```

per quanto riguarda gfbsd ho appena avuto un kernel panic durante la compilazione del kernel  :Neutral: 

----------

## Kernel78

A parte che ho i distfiles in un'altra directory il comando ha funzionato perfettamente e ho una 1788 quindi provvedo ad aggiornare, grazie mille.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Ragazzi, sapete per caso come mai mi da quest'errore "incredibile" all'avvio del modulo per virtualbox???

```
Mazinga trunk # modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Invalid argument

```

 :Shocked: 

ah ... scordavo ... sono alla revision:

```
Mazinga ~ # cd /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/virtualbox/trunk/ && svn info | grep -i rev

Revisione: 2321

Revisione dell'Ultimo Cambiamento: 2321

```

----------

## X-Drum

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, sapete per caso come mai mi da quest'errore "incredibile" all'avvio del modulo per virtualbox???
> 
> ```
> Mazinga trunk # modprobe vboxdrv
> 
> ...

 

se la risposta è si ed hai ancora problemi dicci che arch usi (x86||adm64||ecc)

----------

## RollsAppleTree

provato proprio adesso ...

ma ho lo stesso problema ... 

sono su amd64 ,,,

----------

## X-Drum

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> provato proprio adesso ...
> 
> ma ho lo stesso problema ... 
> 
> sono su amd64 ,,,

 

dato che usi amd64 prova ad aggiungere il seguente parametro al tuo bootloader:

```
nmi_watchdog=0
```

riavvia la macchina e prova a ricaricare il modulo

----------

## falko

Oggi ho provato a emergere virtualbox-bin, il prog viene emerso correttamente ma quando tento di avviarlo mi chiede di caricare il modulo vboxdrv, tuttavia quando tento di caricare il modulo mi viene restituito il seguente errore:

```

# modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Invalid module format

```

PS: Quando ricompilo il kernel ottengo i seguenti messaggi alla fine della compilazione

```

  INSTALL net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_sip.ko

    INSTALL net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_tftp.ko

    if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.20-gentoo-r7; fi

    WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol nmi_watchdog

    WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol nmi_active

    WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

    WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

    WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

    WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

```

cosa significa?

----------

## X-Drum

 *falko wrote:*   

> Oggi ho provato a emergere virtualbox-bin, il prog viene emerso correttamente ma quando tento di avviarlo mi chiede di caricare il modulo vboxdrv, tuttavia quando tento di caricare il modulo mi viene restituito il seguente errore:
> 
> ```
> 
> # modprobe vboxdrv
> ...

 

se stai usando amd64, dovresti aggiungere al tuo bootloader l'opzione:

```
nmi_watchdog=0
```

dopo un reboot dovresti essere in grado di caricare il modulo

 *falko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Quando ricompilo il kernel ottengo i seguenti messaggi alla fine della compilazione
> 
> ```
> ...

 

prima di tutto controlla che il link a:

```
/usr/src/linux
```

punti al kernel correntemente in uso, prova a ricompilare: 

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-modules
```

----------

## falko

Sto usando un'architettura x86, comunque dopo aver ricompilato 

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-modules
```

 il modulo me lo carica e avvia virtualbox se non bloccarsi poco dopo segnalandomi che non è in grado di inizializzare la COM; bho sarà forse una configurazione errata del knel?

Il messaggio è il seguente

```

Failed to inizialize COM or to find the VirtualBox COM 

server. Most likely, the VirtualBox server is not running

or failed to start.

The application will now terminate

```

----------

## X-Drum

 *falko wrote:*   

> Sto usando un'architettura x86, comunque dopo aver ricompilato 
> 
> ```
> app-emulation/virtualbox-modules
> ```
> ...

 

ottimo allora era solo un problema del modulo, a fronte di un ricompilazione del kernel converrebbe riemergerlo

 *falko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [..] segnalandomi che non è in grado di inizializzare la COM; bho sarà forse una configurazione errata del knel?
> 
> Il messaggio è il seguente
> ...

 

domanda stupida il tuo utente è nel gruppo vboxusers?

se non lo fosse aggiungilo, effettua nuovamente il login e prova a rilanciare virtualbox.

se hai ancora problemi per favore posta le USE flags che hai usato per emergerlo

----------

## falko

Effettivamente l'utente non era nel gruppo vboxusers tuttavia il problema rimane.

come use le ho tutte disabilitate

```

[ebuild R] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-1.3.8-r1 USE="-aditions -nowrapper -sdk -vditool"

```

----------

## fejfbo

Devi prima caricare in memoria 

```
vboxsvc
```

Prova a controllare la pagina 2 di questo topic dove viene spiegato meglio come farlo in automatico

----------

## X-Drum

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Devi prima caricare in memoria 
> 
> ```
> vboxsvc
> ```
> ...

 

se virtualbox è stato emerso con le USE flag "nowrapper" abilitata, non è necessario lanciare prima il server XPCOM (vboxsvc)

poichè questo compito è assolto dal wrapper /opt/VirtualBox/wrapper.sh.

 *falko wrote:*   

> Effettivamente l'utente non era nel gruppo vboxusers tuttavia il problema rimane.
> 
> come use le ho tutte disabilitate
> 
> ```
> ...

 

per usare virtualbox l'utente in questione *deve essere* associato al gruppo vboxusers

(un problema in meno  :Very Happy: ) adesso cerchiamo di capire per quale motivo hai ancora quel fastidioso errore..

Dammi conferma, tu lanci virtualbox tramite:

```
/usr/bin/virtualbox
```

?

una volta lanciato virtualbox (da shell) cosa ritorna il comando:

```
ps aux | grep VBox
```

?

----------

## falko

Lanciando 

```

vboxsvc

```

Ottengo il seguente errore

```

./VBoxSVC: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

PS: La libreria libasound.so.2 non la ho in /usr/lib/

VirtualBox lo lancio da

```

/usr/bin/virtualbox

```

e facendo

```

ps aux | grep VBox

```

non ottengo niente (tranne ovviamente grep ...)

----------

## Scen

 *falko wrote:*   

> Ottengo il seguente errore
> 
> ```
> 
> ./VBoxSVC: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Uhm.. con che flag USE hai compilato app-emulation/virtualbox? La USE "alsa" è abilitata? (la libreria che non trova e che non hai fa parte del pacchetto media-libs/alsa-llb...)

----------

## falko

A dire il vero alsa non la ho installata perchè la macchina e un piccolo server di prova

----------

## falko

OK tutto a posto

dato:

```

# emerge alsa-lib

```

avviato senza errori:

```

# vboxsvc

```

dando:

```

# virtualbox

```

virtualbox parte ok, thanks a lot

----------

## skypjack

Salve a tutti.

Ho provato virtualbox quando fu inserito in portage ancora mascherato e pieno di problemi.

Poi l'ho abbandonato.

Ad oggi, vorrei rimetterlo su e sfruttarlo a pieno, perchè immagino che sia a buon punto (il fatto che non sia più mascherato mi fa ben sperare, poi ne ho sentito dire un gran bene). Avevo però alcune domande:

- il sistema emulato è in grado di accedere alle periferiche usb? Ho una webcam che ogni tanto uso che non funziona su Gentoo e quindi...

- installando windows sul sistema emulato, avendo una licenza OEM, risulta come installazione fraudolenta e quindi mi impedisce aggiornamenti e via dicendo o come installazione regolare (il sistema sottostante fa da specchio on-line) e quindi usabile a pieno? Questa è più che altro una curiosità...

- il sistema emulato è in grado di "uscire" sulla rete (mi pare di ricordare che fosse possibile già da principio e sul manuale era spiegato come)?

Aspetto ansioso per intraprendere il cammino.

Grazie in anticipo a chi risponderà.

----------

## khelidan1980

per la prima e la terza domanda,si ora funziona tutto benissimo,per la questione licenza,la oem non vale(ti richiede la registrazione,ho provato),dovresti acquistare una nuova licenza reitail!

----------

## skypjack

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> per la prima e la terza domanda,si ora funziona tutto benissimo,per la questione licenza,la oem non vale(ti richiede la registrazione,ho provato),dovresti acquistare una nuova licenza reitail!

 

Quindi la copia emulata risulta una copia pirata?

L'ho chiesto perchè questa cosa mi incuriosiva tanto che ho scritto alla Microsoft e mi hanno detto che potevo emulare tranquillamente.

La cosa mi puzzava e quindi ve l'ho chiesto... Le mail le ho conservate apposta, in caso abbiano detto cavolate!!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Quindi la copia emulata risulta una copia pirata?
> 
> L'ho chiesto perchè questa cosa mi incuriosiva tanto che ho scritto alla Microsoft e mi hanno detto che potevo emulare tranquillamente.
> 
> La cosa mi puzzava e quindi ve l'ho chiesto... Le mail le ho conservate apposta, in caso abbiano detto cavolate!! 

 

IMHO stai riponendo ecessiva fiducia nel forum ed ecessiva sfiducia nel call center (mail-center?) Microsoft...

----------

## skypjack

Forse hai ragione, ma da un'azienda che propina beta di OS da anni a centinaia di euro mi aspetto poco o niente!!  :Wink: 

Scherzi a parte, proverò e vi farò sapere, così resterà anche per i posteri.

Grazie.

----------

## Emulagame

mi meraviglio della mia gentoo.....con vmware mi ha dato un sacco di problemi per l'istallazione ed in più è un software a pagamento...con virtualbox non ha detto be e sta lavorando alla grande   :Rolling Eyes:   i miracoli dell'opensource   :Laughing: 

----------

## skypjack

Come previsto, ovviamente la nuova installazione di Windows su VirtualBox risulta piratata.

Io non capisco perchè quelli della Microsoft devono prendere per il culo, non gli basta riuscire a venderti i loro prodotti a farsi grasse risate?

Vabbè: era ovvio, ma ho voluto provare!!

Resterà per i posteri...

----------

## randomaze

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Io non capisco perchè quelli della Microsoft devono prendere per il culo

 

Dicono qualcosa in merito in questa pagina.

----------

## simone-27

Ho un problema con virtualbox, premetto che sono su AMD64, e che ho aggiunto 'nmi_watchdog=0' al grub.conf.

```
localhost simone # virtualbox

Error: vboxdrv kernel module is not loaded...

Please load the module before starting VirtualBox.
```

```
localhost simone # modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Invalid argument
```

Thanks...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## makaveli87

Bisogna caricare il modulo in qualche modo particolare??

Perchè:

```

gentoohost makaveli # virtualbox   

Error: vboxdrv kernel module is not loaded...

Please load the module before starting VirtualBox.

gentoohost makaveli # modprobe -l

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/sha256.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/cbc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/sha1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-aes.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/crypto/geode-aes.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tg3.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/udf/udf.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/misc/ndiswrapper.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko

gentoohost makaveli # modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Invalid argument

gentoohost makaveli # 

```

EDIT: ho visto ora che c'è altra gente con il mio problema..

----------

## Scen

@simone-27 & @makiavelik: assicuratevi di passare al kernel il parametro nmi_watchdog=0 (per scrupolo magari postate il file di configurazioe del vostro bootloader).

Dopo aver avviato il kernel con questo parametro, ricompilate virtualbox-modules (assicurandovi che il collegamento simbolico /usr/src/linux) punti ai sorgenti del kernel in uso).

----------

## simone-27

Cosa intendi per passare al kernel il parametro?Lo devo aggiungere al .config?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Scen

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> Cosa intendi per passare al kernel il parametro?Lo devo aggiungere al .config? 

 

No, intendo che bisogna modificare il file di configurazione del proprio bootloader per dirgli di passare al kernel questo parametro.

Esempio: se usi grub, aggiungi nmi_watchdog=0 alla riga dove specifichi il kernel, tipo

/boot/grub/grub.conf

```

...

kernel /kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda2 <... altri parametri ...> nmi_watchdog=0

...

```

----------

## makaveli87

Ma .. da quando è che c'è sta cosa???

L'avevo installato un paio di mesi fa e non bisognava fare sta roba...

----------

## Kernel78

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Ma .. da quando è che c'è sta cosa???
> 
> L'avevo installato un paio di mesi fa e non bisognava fare sta roba...

 

Serve solo su amd64 e che io sappia serve da sempre ...

----------

## darkmanPPT

uao! figo!!   :Wink:   :Wink: 

ho installato virtualbox.. io nn ho aggiunto alcun parametro al boot....

va perfettamente..

veramente una bella idea e funzionante!

mitico!

----------

## simone-27

Ok ho risolto, grazie Scen!!  :Cool: 

----------

## makaveli87

io non sono amd64.... quindi non devo aggiungerlo. Boh... poi proverò ugualmente

----------

## khelidan1980

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *skypjack wrote:*   Quindi la copia emulata risulta una copia pirata?
> 
> L'ho chiesto perchè questa cosa mi incuriosiva tanto che ho scritto alla Microsoft e mi hanno detto che potevo emulare tranquillamente.
> 
> La cosa mi puzzava e quindi ve l'ho chiesto... Le mail le ho conservate apposta, in caso abbiano detto cavolate!!  
> ...

 

La sfiducia è ben riposta,la licenza oem non vale perchè associata esclusivamente alla macchina con cui viene venduta,se permetterebbero una cosa del genere vorrebbe dire che tu con una oem puoi passare win da una macchina ad un'altra,cosa attualmente vietata,almeno così ho capito!

----------

## skypjack

Centrato, a parte quel "permetterebbero" che stride un po' ("permettessero", che ne dici?)...  :Razz: 

Scherzi a parte, anch'io la pensavo come te, per questo ho scritto alla Microsoft (Italia), e mi hanno detto "ma no, certo che è possibile, che domande" solo lo hanno detto in modo maleducatissimo trattandomi a pesci in faccia, cosa che mi ha stupito visto che veniva da parte del servizio clienti!!

Ciò nonostante, fiducioso, ho provato e .. . Indovina? Avevo ragione, hai ragione, non è possibile!

Ovviamente, risulta come installazione pirata...

Ho scritto di nuovo alla Microsoft esprimendo la mia incazzatura (molto educatamente) per come ero stato trattato dal servizio clienti, per la loro incompetenza o forse poca volontà, per il comportamento imbarazzante di Microsoft davanti ad una questione così delicata, in quanto non presenta una soluzione per poter gestire al meglio una licenza una volta che l'ho pagata (ma a questo ci possono fare poco). Insomma, è associata alla macchina? Ci resta!

Per l'utonto medio forse va bene, ma per uno smanettone no. La voglio poter spostare, muovere, gestire come preferisco. E invece...

Poi vengono a rompermi con la pirateria del loro OS: credono che compri una nuova licenza adesso? Sono di fuori... Io una ce l'ho, lo pagata e mi rifiuto di acquistarne di nuove (anche questa, me l'hanno imposta col portatile, sennò col cavolo che la compravo) solo perchè loro non hanno ideato una strategia idonea per far fronte alle nuove tecnologie di virtualizzazione!!! Da matti...

Detto questo, passo e chiudo.

----------

## Spicci

All

scusate ma ho bisogno di una mano, non riesco proprio a capire questa cosa nonostante abbia cercato dappertutto: Parliamo di Virtualbox. L'installazione del prodotto ( dopo emerge ) è andata a buon fine. Virtualbox mi da la possibilità di installare una macchina virtuale. E difatti volevo installare una Microsoft XP.

configuro il tutto, cd inserito ed abilitato... ok.. parte l'installazione, ma dopo un pò, mentre copia i file mi compare una schermata in cui viene scritto:

Si è verificato un problema e windows è stato arrestato per impedire danni al computer...

Ora, a parte che se non fossi costretto ad usare microsoft, non avrei il problema e comunque con VMWARE questo problema non ce l'ho. Stoprovando Virtualbox per via della licenza di Vmware.

Ho un dell M1210 con 4 GB di Ram, non credo che sia un problema di questo tipo e una NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400.

Nel Kernel ( 2.6.20 ) ho settato il parametro di paravirtualizzazione e nel mio sistema Gentoo ho anche Vmware installato.

Qualcuno di voi ha un idea di come posso risolvere il problema di VirtualBox?

Spicci

----------

## darkmanPPT

ma la schermata te la dà Vitualbox oppure è un errore che si presenta "dentro" la macchina virtuale?

boh

io ho virtualbox e ci ho installato windows come te. nessun problema e funzia perfettamente...

hai spazio a sufficienza o gli (a windows) hai dato spazio a sufficienza?

----------

## Spicci

Ciao

grazie per avermi risposto... cercherò di essere più preciso:

allora, il messaggio me lo da all'interno della virtual box. ed i parametri che ho dato alla macchina virtuale sono i seguenti:

RAM = 1024

Disco = 20GB ( autoincrementante e il file system che contiene il disco virtuale è di 30 GB )

la ram del mio sistema è di 4 GB

a tua disposizione 

Spicci

----------

## skypjack

Confermo, ho installato WinXP dentro VirtualBox senza alcun problema.

Magari è il cd ad essere difettoso?

Non so che consigliarti, non richiede cose particolari se mi ricordo bene ...

----------

## Spicci

Allora... anche io ho provato ad installarlo d nuovo e finalmente sembra non ci siano problemi.

In pratica, avevo inserito una dimensione di disco pari a 20 GB autoincrementante. Probabilmente ( anche se il file system è di di 60Gb ) questa dimensione virtuale da problemi in fase d installazione... comunque reinstallando il tutto ho confermato lo spazio di default che mi propone VirtualBox per il disco.

Sembra funzionare... vediamo un pò che succederà.

grazie a tutti

Spicci

----------

## Spicci

All

chi ha qualche dritta per configurate la rete (NAT Giusto? ) di una VM sotto Virtualbox?

Con Vista non ci sono riuscito.. avete qualche idea?

Spicci

----------

## Scen

Non mi pare sia un problema strettamente legato a Gentoo, pertanto questi tipi di discussioni andrebbero nel sottoforum generico delle discussioni.

Inoltre c'è già un topic "semiufficiale" riguardante Virtualbox.

Consigli ai Mods di "mergiare"  :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Non mi pare sia un problema strettamente legato a Gentoo, pertanto questi tipi di discussioni andrebbero nel sottoforum generico delle discussioni.

 

Esatto.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Spicci wrote:*   

> All
> 
> chi ha qualche dritta per configurate la rete (NAT Giusto? ) di una VM sotto Virtualbox?
> 
> Con Vista non ci sono riuscito.. avete qualche idea?
> ...

 

La devi configurare esattamente come configureresti la rete di una macchina reale dietro un router che faccia anche da dhcp server, ne più ne meno.

----------

## Sephirot

Scusate se uppo questa vecchia discussione... dovrei installare virtualbox (devo emulare un altra macchina con gentoo), per l'installazione posso "fidarmi" di questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO:_VirtualBox (che pare sotto revisione ancora) o c'e' ne sono altre piu' affidabili in giro?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> Scusate se uppo questa vecchia discussione... dovrei installare virtualbox (devo emulare un altra macchina con gentoo), per l'installazione posso "fidarmi" di questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO:_VirtualBox (che pare sotto revisione ancora) o c'e' ne sono altre piu' affidabili in giro?

 

direi di si, anche perchè la sola installazione classica non comporta nessuna operazione complessa.  per eventuali problemi puoi sempre postare qui.

ciauz

----------

